# Alcohol Free Mexican..!!!!



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

:clap2:

Ladies and gentlemen….

The long awaited and greatly anticipated…Mexican fiesta is near…
After careful deliberation and serious consideration we’ve decided again there’s no beer…
Be that as it may, there’ll be some who will say, after eating a chilli or two…
By Jaysus that’s hot ! Can I tell you what..?
I think I’ll go down the road for a few…....:

Friday May 25th folks 1.30pm ! Maria BonitaTaco Shop and Grill , Umm Al Sheif Rd.
04 395 5576

Maria’s is positively bulging with virile vatos and cute chicas every day of the week,
It is nigh on… imposible que suceda..to get a table Friday lunch- time…
However that said , I had a not so quiet word ,with the highly excitable and delightfully monickered “camerero grande” on the telephone yesterday. One, Juan Carlos Alejandro Santiago Jose Maria Guillermo O’Flaherty and he has assured me that if I book a table for ten or more before 8 pm tomorrow he can definitely do it, probably he thinks !

At the time of writing we have…

Confirmed: 
IQ2012, 
Sherry, 
Lovesfreshair,
The KC1’s,
Tropicana,
Myself,

Possibles: 
Wambuis, 
Hiitsjudy,
Ibkiss.

The idea of the Alcohol free get- togethers is for expatforum members to meet up, have an inexpensive meal in an alcohol free restaurant and have a laugh. The venue and date for the next meal is decided at the table.Sometimes we end up going to another venue afterwards, where the laughter gets louder but that’s entirely optional of course. If you would like to join us please pm me I will respond with my mobile number.

This could be a biggie guys , looking forward to seeing you all…pancho’s and sambrero’s..are also optional ... and remember...it's all about the food.... :hungry:


----------



## 153580 (Feb 1, 2012)

Count me in see u all on Friday :-D


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

hiitsjudy said:


> Count me in see u all on Friday :-D



Great Judy..see you there...  we must be seated at 1.30 or we lose the table guys


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> Great Judy..see you there...  we must be seated at 1.30 or we lose the table guys


I will also be there .... LOLZ !!
Judy ,so u will finally be there ...... hoorayyy :decision: :target:


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> I will also be there .... LOLZ !!
> Judy ,so u will finally be there ...... hoorayyy :decision: :target:



I knew you'd make it Ib..
See you there... and remember everyone...!
:clap2:...we must be there to be seated by 1.30 or we lose our seats...
so riba..andale..


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Count me in. I will wear a Texas flag, Not quite Mexican, but close enough.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Count me in. I will wear a Texas flag, Not quite Mexican, but close enough.


:clap2: ...Well that's the ten...any stragglers...:boxing:...gotta wait for cancellations.....
pm me indo, I will send you my contact number..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Count me in. I will wear a Texas flag, Not quite Mexican, but close enough.


Will it say "remember the Alamo" ?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

:QUOTE=Tropicana;791499]Will it say "remember the Alamo" ? [/QUOTE]

...ha..ha...ha..
your call Indo...


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

RedMac said:


> I knew you'd make it Ib..
> See you there... and remember everyone...!
> :clap2:...we must be there to be seated by 1.30 or we lose our seats...
> so riba..andale..


Yeah that's true coz I never fly out ...
And I guess , currently WambuiS is out of town


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

RedMac said:


> :QUOTE=Tropicana;791499]Will it say "remember the Alamo" ?


...ha..ha...ha..
your call Indo...[/QUOTE]

Who knows whats going on behind the scenes? We will have IndoMLA with his Texas flag, we have the KC's who just moved from Texas, yours truly is a Longhorn; Maria Bonitas might be a good excuse for a historical re-enactment of the Alamo, I am sure there will be some Mexicans there, at least the chef I guess ? 

The Irish are free to choose whichever side they want to be in


----------



## WambuiS (Mar 22, 2012)

Got back and yes count me in....


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

This one was one of the best meetup I ever had ..... Missed tarzan on the lunch table where there was wildlife all over .....
Looking forward to golden tulip next week !


----------

